# Driving a standard transmission...



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

SailinSand said:


> CDV- I'm going to have to do a little search of that. Car is in Miami- maybe I'll come by and say :hi: if you're around. (I'll let you know when we get her)


Let me know. I'd love to meet up for lunch. I can pretty much change my schedule however (though weekends are tough). :thumbup:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Drving a stick is like riding a bike, once you master it you'll never forget.
All clutches have 3 zones, close to floorboard completely disengaged, almost out completely engagaed, and the zone that motorcyclist refer to as the fiction zone where the clutch is partial engaged. This is the area you need to learn to identify and use.
Any of us who have mastered sticks take a few times thru the gears to learn a new to us vehicle.
If you have a friend with a Dodge P/U 4x4 with a Cummins go out in it a few times. I've got a 93, I can start in 1st 2nd or 3rd with out stalling. I can also run thru the gears with out every touching the thottle.
Have him/her take you out in the dirt and put it in low range. You can not stall it in 2nd low. When you get smooth enough on the clutch to avoid neck snapping takeoffs in 2nd low range, you won't have any problems with any of the fine machines that BMW builds.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> Here are a few of the pictures we've seen of the car... at this point it's a matter of paperwork. Apparently it WAS all done, but we didn't get something notarized (whoops) that we needed to, so it was overnighted back to us should get it today/tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 162775
> 
> ...


Congrats:thumbup: Hope you enjoy your new ride:beerchug:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

In first gear, as the clutch engages, remember to add throttle, as the car moves with the added throttle, lift off the clutch entirely. Always stomp down on the clutch to disengage it; do not disengage gradually.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Since you have driven a manual trans in the past, you already know the basics. The biggest thing is getting used to the clutch. They all work the same just some differences in how and where they grab. It won't take you long and the fun you will have is.........well you'll find out for yourself. 
Also, as to stalling on takeoff, my car before the 535i (Mazda 5 speed) was also manual and still I managed to stall the BMW at a stop light a few times before getting used to the clutch. :rofl:

dj


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

djfitter said:


> Also, as to stalling on takeoff, my car before the 535i (Mazda 5 speed) was also manual and still I managed to stall the BMW at a stop light a few times before getting used to the clutch. :rofl:
> 
> dj


Thanks DJ, that makes me not feel as bad... 

Ive never owned a stick before, just driven a litle bit... so this will take getting used to.

i gave my friend her mazda back today, she loved driving hubbys 3er. ...im back in the x5...i actually miss driving my friends car (even thought i sucked at at)...it was fun, i seem to focus more on the road when im driving standard. ...can not wait to get my hands on the ///M


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

YAY!!!! Paperwork is almost all done, think we're going to go down to Miami to get the car this weekend!!! (assuming it's easy to get the tags, etc) Woho! 
'07 Z4 ///M Roadster :roundel::sabrina::roundel:


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats! Hopefully, the weather will allow for some top down cruising back home.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

thank you thank you! Hoping the paperwork comes ASAP, so we can get the tags for it. ....I'm going out Friday night, so it will be intreasting going down there Sat! Lol.

I already have my outfit picked out for my first ride in it!  ...so when I stall at every night I'll at least look cute!!! 

Only down side, hubby is after me to get a job now b/c we have a car payment. ...Boooo.  And he just started giving me sh!it about it yesterday. WTF!

Any rate, I'm totally stoked. So we'll have two nice cars now.... I guess we are going to sell his 2001 325xi.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

OK, now that it's official, you can refer to it as a M Roadster. No need for the Z4. 

Hope to see you guys Saturday, let me know.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> thank you thank you! Hoping the paperwork comes ASAP, so we can get the tags for it. ....I'm going out Friday night, so it will be intreasting going down there Sat! Lol.
> 
> I already have my outfit picked out for my first ride in it!  ...so when I stall at every night I'll at least look cute!!!
> 
> ...


Hehehe...I hear you on the spousal front. I got married 3 months ago. I strategically planned my M order and purchase prior to the wedding, and I pick it up on Saturday too. She never said a word about the car while I was laying out cash for the wedding, but has recently started giving me some grief about it (I was made to give up a very nice toy this week). 

I'm pretty sure it'll grow on her once I teach her how to drive stick.


----------



## White Knuckles (Sep 29, 2008)

I will admit I am having a bit of trouble getting used to driving a stick again. Someone will probably revoke my man credentials....

Anyway, the trouble? I am ultra paranoid about downshifting from 2nd to reverse. Also seem to need to wind the RPMs up before I let the clutch out from a stop. Not to the point I burn rubber, but seem to be reving the engine a bit before I let the clutch out. Its a bad habit I will break as I clock more hours in the car. I have only stalled it once, and it seems to me the car wants the key to be turned completely off before I can restart it.

Also, seems like my body is resisting the change from 5th to 6th because my head tells me I am shifting into reverse at 85 MPH. LOL.

This ain't no Honda Si. 

Good luck with your new rocket.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

TLudwig said:


> Hehehe...I hear you on the spousal front. I got married 3 months ago. I strategically planned my M order and purchase prior to the wedding, and I pick it up on Saturday too. She never said a word about the car while I was laying out cash for the wedding, but has recently started giving me some grief about it (I was made to give up a very nice toy this week).
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll grow on her once I teach her how to drive stick.


Haha...screw a wedding....I'd rather have an ///M!!!!

Congrats on your recent nuptials. We've been married for about 2.5 years.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> Haha...screw a wedding....I'd rather have an ///M!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your recent nuptials. We've been married for about 2.5 years.


Thanks. I was all about eloping, but I have to admit, the wedding turned out pretty well. I'm getting to have my cake and eat it too. Hot wife and a new M. I feel like life is all downhill from here!

Btw, one thing I found helpful when I first learned to drive stick was to always have the clutch pedal in and the shifter in first when stopped at a red light. I found that most of my stalling occurred when I wasn't ready to go when the light turned green and I tried to rush myself. If the stick is already in first, the clutch pedal is already pushed in, and your right foot is on the brake, all you have to do is move your right foot to the gas and release the clutch pedal.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

TLudwig said:


> Thanks. I was all about eloping, but I have to admit, the wedding turned out pretty well.


We ran off to Vegas- I HATE weddings. He kind of wanted a wedding though.

Thanks for the pointer, I'll take what I can get as far as advice is concerned. I hope it's like riding a bike when I get the car. ....Especially considering I'm driving it back from Miami when I get it! Haha!


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

'Cane said:


> Hope to see you guys Saturday, let me know.


I will def keep you in the loop. Can you PM or email me your number? ....my cell is on my FaceBook.

Will be nice to meet yah! :thumbup:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

SailinSand said:


> I will def keep you in the loop. Can you PM or email me your number? ....my cell is on my FaceBook.
> 
> Will be nice to meet yah! :thumbup:


Got it. Email sent. :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> We ran off to Vegas- I HATE weddings. He kind of wanted a wedding though.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer, I'll take what I can get as far as advice is concerned. I hope it's like riding a bike when I get the car. ....Especially considering I'm driving it back from Miami when I get it! Haha!


Did you get married by Elvis? 

I'd take a few minutes to practice in a nearby parking lot before you start driving back. That way you'll be able to get used to the new car. Hopefully, you don't have too far to drive back home. I grew up in Orlando and I remember it being about 3 and a half hours to get back from Miami.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

TLudwig said:


> Did you get married by Elvis?
> 
> I'd take a few minutes to practice in a nearby parking lot before you start driving back. That way you'll be able to get used to the new car. Hopefully, you don't have too far to drive back home. I grew up in Orlando and I remember it being about 3 and a half hours to get back from Miami.


You grew up in Orlando, you go to Boone High by any chance? (and if so what year?)

Not by Elvis, but it was the Viva Las Vegas Chapel!


----------

